# US Army Medical Correspondence Course (.pdfs)



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I zipped up what army medical correspondence course books and decided to make them available as a free download. These were put out by the US Army Medical Department Center & School at Ft Sam Houston, and made available under the Freedom of Information Act. Titles below, 265 megs total.

Medical Courses.zip

Titles included:
MD 0006 - Basic Human Anatomy
MD 0007 - Basic Human Physiology
MD 0008 - Introduction to Military Preventive Medicine
MD 0010 - Basic Medical Terminology
MD 0064 - Introduction to Radiography
MD 0151 - Principles of epidemiology & Microbiology
MD 0160 - Military Water Supply
MD 0161 - Wastewater Treatment
MD 0162 - Solid Waste Disposal
MD 0170 - Arthropod Identification & Surveys
MD 0171 - Arthropod Control
MD 0172 - Rodent Biology, Survey & Control
MD 0173 - Pesticides in the Military
MD 0353 - Anesthesia Apparatus
MD 0354 - Surgical Dressing Sterilizer
MD 0368 - Laboratory Centrifuge
MD 0370 - Operating Room Table
MD 0373 - Dental Chair (JSA-R)
MD 0501 - Dental Anatomy & Physiology
MD 0502 - Dental Materials
MD 0503 - Dental Instrument Setups
MD 0510 - General Duties of the Dental Specialist
MD 0513 - Preventive Dentistry
MD 0531 - Taking Vital Signs
MD 0532 - Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation
MD 0533 - Treating Fractures in the Field
MD 0534 - Treating Chemical & Biological Agent Casualties
MD 0535 - Communicable Diseases & Field Sanitation
MD 0537 - Decontaminating Casualties
MD 0540 - Sterile Procedures
MD 0542 - Management of Patients with Respiratory Dysfunctions
MD 0547 - Eye, Ear & Nose Injuries
MD 0548 - Environmental Injuries
MD 0549 - Psychosocial Issues
MD 0552 - Administer Intramuscular, Subcutaneous & Intradermal Injections
MD 0553 - Intravenous Infusions & Related Tasks
MD 0554 - Tactical Combat Casualty Care & Wound Treatment
MD 0556 - Basic Patient Care Procedures
MD 0564 - Blood, Electrolytes & Intravenous Infusions
MD 0568 - Respiratory Diseases & Disorders
MD 0569 - Chest & Airway Problems
MD 0571 - Cardiac Impairment
MD 0572 - The Central Nervous System
MD 0574 - Surgical Methods
MD 0575 - Integumentary System
MD 0576 - Wound Care
MD 0577 - The Musculoskeletal System
MD 0579 - The Genitourinary System I
MD 0580 - The Genitourinary System II
MD 0581 - The Gastrointestinal System
MD 0582 - The Sensory System
MD 0583 - The Endocrine System
MD 0584 - Obstetrics & Pediatrics
MD 0586 - Mental Health
MD 0587 - Immunizations & Environmental Injuries
MD 0588 - Environmental Diseases & Injuries I
MD 0589 - Environmental Injuries & Diseases II
MD 0694 - Basic Food Inspection Procedures
MD 0703 - Preservation of Foods
MD 0708 - Food Containers
MD 0710 - Red Meats
MD 0711 - Waterfoods
MD 0712 - Poultry I
MD 0713 - Shell Eggs
MD 0714 - Fresh Fruits & Vegetables
MD 0715 - Dairy
MD 0717 - Storage & Sanitation
MD 0718 - Operational Rations 1
MD 0723 - Food Deterioration
MD 0728 - Poultry II
MD 0801 - Prescription Interpretation
MD 0802 - Pharmaceutical Calculations
MD 0803 - General Chemistry
MD 0804 - Pharmacology I
MD 0805 - Pharmacology II
MD 0806 - Pharmacology III
MD 0807 - Pharmacology IV
MD 0808 - Pharmacology V
MD 0809 - Introduction to Compounding
MD 0811 - Inpatient Dispensing
MD 0841 - Parasitology I
MD 0842 - Parasitology II
MD 0846 - Immunohematology & Blood Banking II
MD 0852 - Urinalysis
MD 0853 - Hematology I
MD 0856 - Bacteriology
MD 0857 - Hematology II
MD 0859 - Mycology
MD 0861 - Clinical Chemistry I
MD 0867 - Blood Donor Operations I
MD 0868 - Blood Donor Operations II
MD 0905 - Nursing Fundamentals I
MD 0906 - Nursing Fundamentals II
MD 0910 - Introduction to Practical Nursing
MD 0913 - Drug Dosage & Therapy
MD 0915 - Nursing Care of the Surgical Patient
MD 0916 - Nursing Care Related to the Musculoskeletal System
MD 0917 - Nursing Care Related to the Cardiovascular & Respiratory Systems
MD 0918 - Nursing Care Related to the Gastrointestinal & Urinary Systems
MD 0919 - Nursing Care Related to the Sensory & Neurological Systems
MD 0921 - Obstetric & Newborn Care I
MD 0922 - Obstetric & Newborn Care II
MD 0923 - Introduction to The Operating Room
MD 0927 - Special Surgical Procedures I
MD 0928 - Special Surgical Procedures II
MD 0933 - Scrub, Gown & Glove Procedures
MD 0935 - Routine Procedures for an Operation


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! No such thing as too much information, IMHO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of good info and training.
The Army Combat life saver course is a very good one also not as detailed as that


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The Combat Lifesaver course is available here...

http://www.me.ngb.army.mil/units/rti/resources/IS0871_Edition_C_ALMS.pdf

It's a good all-in-one source, something you can actually afford to print out, and covers some good basic info.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This link no longer worked, so I uploaded it to google drives here...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XO4dH8AF8uw2Q6OC_tpvE0ZgAGua-vpz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> This link no longer worked, so I uploaded it to google drives here...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XO4dH8AF8uw2Q6OC_tpvE0ZgAGua-vpz/view?usp=sharing


How have you been, old friend?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Any place I can download without having to sign in, agree to this and that and being forced to add a bunch of stuff?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

"Any place I can download without having to sign in, agree to this and that and being forced to add a bunch of stuff?"

Probably, but I don't know where offhand. Anyone with a gmail account should be able to get it from the link I posted.

You might use some of the links here to look... https://carlcgsc.libguides.com/militarypubs


----------

